# singlespeedritzel



## 525Rainer (17. Januar 2006)

sind diese sets für trial geeignet? gehn da normale ketten?


http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_38001_3_Singlespeed_Umbausatz___Kit_22189.htm


was gibts für alternativen? ich bräucht ein 14er ritzel.

hab jetzt den stahlfreilaufkörper für die chris king und da soll dann ein singlespeedritzel drauf. gespannt wirds mit dem rennen kettenspanner.

ich will einfach ne endlösung und ein rundum sorglos-setup forever. ist da obengenanntes ritzelset eine option?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Januar 2006)

also bei mir linkt der link richtig.. gemeint ist dass "bahnritzel" hier;

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/adapt4.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (17. Januar 2006)

tachen...

also ich habe seit weihnachten das surly ritzel drauf, das finde ich echt suppper, soweit ich es bisher testen konnte 
(leider ist ja gerade mein ellebogen futsch  ) 
außerdem sieht es dazu verdammt gut aus  







bestellt habe ich es aber hier: http://www.riddertweewielers.nl/shop/

aber ich weiß gar nicht, ob du unbedingt so ein breites ritzel brauchst, wenn du 'nen stahl freilaufkörper drauf hast.


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Januar 2006)

Die Miche Ritzel aus dem Link da sind nur für breite Ketten.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Miche Ritzel aus dem Link da sind nur für breite Ketten.




ok, danke.. 

in dem shop gibts haufenweise ketten für das dünne  3/32 ritzel was ich so seh.. von KMC,wipperman usw..  sind die für trial nicht geeignet? harmoniert das nicht mit dem vorderen ritzel?
wie breit sind denn normale trialketten? ich werd das heut mal mit der schieblehre messen und umrechnen.

das ritzel und die ketten gibts in zwei kategorien:

Singlespeed Umbausatz für Shimano und kompatible Kassettennaben mit Kassettenadapter für Miche Bahn Ritzel (1/8" + 3/32") "dick und dünn"
Set beinhaltet:
- Singlespeedshop Kassettenadapter mit Anpressring
- Miche Bahnritzel für *1/8" oder 3/32"* Ketten, wahlweise 14T, 15T, 16T, 17T oder 18T
- Aluminium Distanzringe zum Spacern (2x 10mm, 1x 3mm)
- Shimano HG Lockring mit grossem Durchmesser



ok .. noch ein edit:

seh grad biem jan dass die trialketten folgende masse haben:

speziell für die hohen Belastungen im Trial entwickelte Kette. Stärker vernietet. Vernickelt. Breite 7,10mm, für 8-fach geeignet. 1/2" x *3/32"*

ich schick denen eine mail ob ich das bahnritzel mit der rohloff fahren kann und wenn ja, dann bestell ich das mal testweise.

jessas noch ein edit.

die single speed ketten vom jan haben 1/8" ... fährt man im singlespeedbereich breitere ketten? sind die stabiler?


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2006)

hab ne antwort von denen bekommen und bestell mir jetzt den bahnritzel umbausatz. wenn ihr mich fragt ist das dünne das gleiche wie das surley nur ohne löcher. ich bestell lieber indeutschland vor allem wenn der versand nur 2 euro kostet.
ob ich das breite ritzel mit stahlfreilaufkörper überhaupt brauch, keine ahnung aber in dem bereich möcht ich einfach keine kompromisse mehr eingehn.

singlespeedshop schrieb:

_wenn du den Umbausatz mit der SLT-99 Kette fahren möchtest, musst du aber dazu dann die Miche Ritzel in der dünneren 3/32" Ausführung wählen, die mit 1/8" Zähnbreite sind zu breit. 

Ein Kunde von mir, auch Trial Fahrer, schwört auf die Collapse Chain (1/8" breit), er sagt was stabileres hat er noch nicht gefahren.

Die Schraubritzel haben wir ja auch mit 1/8" Zahnbreite, daher könnte man bei Bedarf auch komplett auf 1/8" umbauen (Miche Ritzel hinten, Kette, Schraubritzel vorne)_


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2006)

ich schlisse mich schnello noch mal an....welches ritzel fur nen BT alu kasetten korper ist empfehlens wert.
ich kenn nur das miche dings was mit 55E ekstrem teuer fur so nen teil ist. und noch das surly ritzel fur ~25E
hab noch im internet inrgendwelche  breiteren ritzel fur um die 10 E gesehen aber ob die was taugen ?

ich tendiere fur das surly, was mein ihr dazu ?
15T wen es wichtig ist


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Februar 2006)

ich mißbrauche den thread mal:

wollte au fsinglespeed umrüsten

kann ich mein 8 fach XT ritzelpaket erstmal weiterbenutzen, nen point kettenspanner ans schaltauge kloppen, und die breite cool chain fahren? würde das trotz ritzelpaket passen? schalten will ich ja nicht.

oder könnte das eng werden? weil die KMC hat ja nicht son link glied wie z.b. bei den connex ketten, wo das glied zusammengesteckt wird, einmal ziehen und danach siehts aus wie ein normales kettenglied, oder?


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ich mißbrauche den thread mal:
> 
> wollte au fsinglespeed umrüsten
> 
> ...



kann es nicht genau sagen, aber die 1/8" kette sind sehr breit und ich gehe davon aus, dass die kette nicht sauber läuft. musst ja auch bedenken, das die breite kette auf dem schmalen ritzel hin und herrutschen kann und somit sicher auch die anderen ritzel berühren wird. schlagt mich falls ich total falsch liege. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jetzt missbrauche ich diesen threat auch gleich nochmal:
weiß jemand spontan welchen maximalen durchmesser die kassettenkörper normal haben-also schimano standard? weil ich nen rohr suchen will, aus dem man spacer rausschneiden kann. so könnte ich die restlichen ritzel abnehmen.
(wollt nur mein hinterrad nicht extra rausnehmen usw. um es zu messen  )


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2006)

wollt nur sagen dass mein neues singlespeed zeugs, kette und spanner gut funktioniert. ich hoffe ich hab einige zeit ruh. die kette ist aber so extrem fett dass ich vorne dem rockring etwas an dicke nehmen musste. 
ist ne echte endlösung würd ich jetzt mal naiv wie ich bin sagen.


----------



## jockie (22. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ich mißbrauche den thread mal:
> 
> wollte au fsinglespeed umrüsten


Wir kriegen euch noch alle!



			
				funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mein 8 fach XT ritzelpaket erstmal weiterbenutzen, nen point kettenspanner ans schaltauge kloppen, und die breite cool chain fahren? würde das trotz ritzelpaket passen? schalten will ich ja nicht.


Ich habe eben mal 'ne breite KMC auf eine herumliegende 6er-Kassette gelegt, das läuft schon alles auf Anschlag! Mit der breiten KMC wirst' da also wohl kaum glücklich, nimm die KMC halt einfach in schmal (3/32").

Dann: Die Point Kettenspanner (SS1+SS2) fand ich ziemlich unprickelnd, ging bei mir flottestens kaputt. Kann dir jetzt leider keinen besseren empfehlen, den ich auch getestet hätte, da gerade kein 26" mehr.



			
				funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> oder könnte das eng werden? weil die KMC hat ja nicht son link glied wie z.b. bei den connex ketten, wo das glied zusammengesteckt wird, einmal ziehen und danach siehts aus wie ein normales kettenglied, oder?


Die breite ist mit Kettenschloss, doch...zwar nicht so'n Billig-Kettenschloss zum Zusammenziehen, aber...das macht die Kette dann nochmal breiter.

Oder...da Geldmangel...mach das mit dem SingleSpeed doch erstmal auf die Russenvariante: Alte Kassette(n) auftrennen und ein 18T (z.B.) rausnehmen...mit den ganzen Plastik-Spacern aus der aufgetrennten Kassette - oder vielen kleinen Ritzeln - kannst du dir dann die Kettenlinie einigermaßen einstellen und schraubst noch den Konterring knalleeng drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (22. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wollt nur sagen dass mein neues singlespeed zeugs, kette und spanner gut funktioniert. ich hoffe ich hab einige zeit ruh. die kette ist aber so extrem fett dass ich vorne dem rockring etwas an dicke nehmen musste.
> ist ne echte endlösung würd ich jetzt mal naiv wie ich bin sagen.


Haha, das' die Wippermann Street Chain Pro, oder? Panzergeräusch inklusive.
Für die musste ich auch mi'm Dremel an den 4 Kettenblattaufnahmen der Truvativ-Kurbeln ein wenig die Kanten glätten


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2006)

ne das ist die Collapse Chain (1/8" breit)


wegen ritzelpaket und so.. die russenmethode geht: mit der flex draufhalten bis das gewünschte ritzel übrigbleibt.


----------



## jockie (22. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ne das ist die Collapse Chain (1/8" breit)


KHE=Wippermann (jr. GmbH)
...aber nicht exakt das gleiche Modell, stimmt.



			
				525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wegen ritzelpaket und so.. die russenmethode geht: mit der flex draufhalten bis das gewünschte ritzel übrigbleibt.


----------



## roborider (3. März 2006)

Noch ein Missbrauch:

Hat jemand zufällig die Maße von dieser Shimano-standard-Verzahnung auf dem Kassettenkörper? Ich kann das nicht so genau messen....


----------



## robs (13. März 2006)

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Drehbank, ne Fräse und etwas Langeweile?

Habe mal ne Zeichnung gemacht. Bin nicht sicher wie genau es ist weil ich keine Schieblehre besitze aber ich denke es könnte stimmen. 
















Es gibt natürlich auch ne Verison mit Bemaßung.

Ich will jetzt auch mal single speed ausprobieren. Musste die scheiß Kassette zerlegen um sie vom Freilaufkörper zu kriegen. Also muss was mit nem breiteren "Fuß" her.

edit: oh da fehlt noch die Schraffur in der Schnittdarstellung...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. März 2006)

Ich hatte mal welche  Und ein bißl Arbeit ist es schon wenn man net alles auf der Fräse macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (13. März 2006)

es geht auch mit einer Laserschneidanlage und 3 Nieten


----------



## funky^jAY (13. März 2006)

hier ausm cnc-shop in HH der verkäufer meinte übrigens neulich zu mir das schaltketten ne höhere zugfestigkeit haben, und solange man nicht aufsetzt stabiler sind. deckt sich das mit euren erfahrungen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. März 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> hier ausm cnc-shop in HH der verkäufer meinte übrigens neulich zu mir das schaltketten ne höhere zugfestigkeit haben, und solange man nicht aufsetzt stabiler sind. deckt sich das mit euren erfahrungen?




Würde net sagen das man das verallgemeinern kann. Ist halt alles von der Legierung der dicke des Material den Nieten usw. abhängig. Aber so ne Diskussion  gabs ja hier schon mal ausführlich


----------



## funky^jAY (14. März 2006)

na man kann den alten käse doch mal wieder aufwärmen


----------



## biker ben (14. März 2006)

die russenvariante habe ich auch schon gemacht:
altes rr ritzelpacket bis auf das gewünschte weggeflext, aufs bike gehauen und nach 2 tagen hats mir das ritzel total verbogen beim pedalkick, habe leider kein foto aber ist ca 60° schiefgestanden.
jetzt habe ich mir auch ein einzelnes(leider weiss ich nicht mehr welches) gekauft beim bmxshiop vor ca 1 jahr und fahre ohne probs damit.
kann ja demnächst mal ein foto machen.
so fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/231356/cat/514
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/231355


sieht man zwar nicht viel aber egal  

und ja ich weiss, müsste mal wieder putzen, aber das es immer nass ist atm bringt das recht wenig.
und dreck wiegt mehr also muss ich mehr heben, also werde ich stärker und wenn ich dann geputzt habe komme ich 10cm höher


----------



## Scr4t (14. März 2006)

@ biker ben:

ist das Rost an der Kette?!  

bzw. mit nem dreckigen rad trau ich mich nicht ausm haus ^^

da macht das fahren doch nur halb so viel spass. auch wenns wetter ******** ist, geht man halt jeden tag mit nem lappen drüber.


----------



## robs (14. März 2006)

Update:

Meine Vermessung war glatt so unpräzise dass ich den Radius falsch gemacht hab. Nachm 1:1 Ausdruck passte die Kette nicht drum   

Jetzt stimmts:











Und immernoch muss ich einen finden der mir das fertigt oder mir seine Maschinen überlässt


----------



## biker ben (14. März 2006)

ja habs auch auf den bildern gesehn, könnte flugrost sein, mal wieder das gute stück einölen.
reissen wird ja ne kette deswegen nicht denke liegt dann eher an nietung und die habe ich ja selber gemacht    ob das jetzt gut oder sclecht ist sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## robs (20. März 2006)

Ich muss den Thread leider nochmal aufwärmen...




			
				roborider schrieb:
			
		

> es geht auch mit einer Laserschneidanlage und 3 Nieten




So mache ich es jetzt auch, abgesehen vom Nieten. Lasse drei Teile lasern. Ein Edelstahritzel und rechts und links davon breite Alu-Ringe mit der gleichen Innenverzahnung natürlich.
Die verbinde ich dann mit 4 5mm-Passstiften und 4 M5-Schrauben, das sollte halten     Gibt dann natürlich Bilder und Bericht.

Jetzt nur noch nen Kettenspanner...


----------



## roborider (21. März 2006)

Naja meins ist auch nicht richtig vernietet, sondern da sind einfach Keilstifte drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (23. März 2006)

So, es ist vollbracht...    nicht so schön geworden wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte aber egal, es erfüllt wohl seinen Zweck, werde es demnächst erst testen können.























Die Passstifte (scheiß Rechtschreibung) halten echt bombig. Die Schrauben sind nur weil ich meine Gewinde nicht wieder ausbohren wollte als ich zuletzt die Stifte eingekloppt hatte und feststellen musste dass ich umsonst Gewinde geschnitten hab.

Die Kette passt perfekt drum, die Shimano-Verzahnung innen hatte ich komplett um ein Zehntel mm verhaun, also schön nachgefeilt...

Der Kerl hat mir aber ganz unabgesprochen gleich zwei Sätze gebrannt, ich kann also mit etwas mehr Ruhe noch eine "schönere" Version bauen  

Und das beste: Ich habe stolze 5,- für das Zuschneiden bezahlt  

Da waren die Stifte und Schrauben bald nochmal so teuer


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. März 2006)

@robs

Sieht ganz schön schwer aus das Teil.  Wie machst du das mit den Spacern die das Ritzel klemmen? Die Schrauben sind doch da bißl im Weg oder?


----------



## robs (24. März 2006)

123g

Ich habe noch vor, die Schraubenköpfe ein Stück weit zu versenken, dann kommen auch kürzere Schrauben rein, das bringt noch ein paar Gramm   Ich besitze derzeit nur keinen Flachsenker...

Das Gewicht ist mir voll egal erstmal, ist ja deutlich leichter als die Kasette vorher.

Spacermäßig muss ich mir noch n passendes Rohr besorgen oder was drehen lassen...  oder sogar welche kaufen   
Da säg ich dann Lücken für die Schraubenköpfe rein oder setze die einfach vor die Köpfe, hält ja auch...   Oder ich ersetze wirklich noch die Schrauben durch Stifte.   Naja, ist halt noch nicht richtig fertig.


----------



## robs (26. März 2006)

So, abschließend ist zu sagen: Es funktioniert!!  Ich bin überrascht vom Erfolg dieses Projekts   

Heute kann ich leider nur mit Handy-Fotos dienen...   

















Ich glaube sogar, dass ich gar keine Spacer brauche...   habs zwar noch nicht lange getestet aber es hat sich keinen mm bewegt. Kann auch am Schaltwerk liegen...  wird sich zeigen wenn ich nen Kettenspanner habe.

Eine massive version könnte demnächst auch entstehen...   ich werds vermelden.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. März 2006)

@robs

Ist dir die Version noch nicht massiv genug ?


----------



## locdog (26. März 2006)

wuste net das es NOCH masiever geht ....LOL
ich wurde nur ein ring benutzen oder besser noch zwei wie jetzt aber nur halb so dunn und kleinere schrauben.


----------



## robs (26. März 2006)

Ok, ich meinte natürlich nicht massiver sondern aus einem Stück, dann mit Löchern ringsum zur Gewichtsreduzierung...

Zu den Schrauben habe ich ja schon was gesagt...  und die Breite ist Top. Wenn ich was schmaleres gewollt hätte, hätte ich mir ja n king-Ritzel holen können, das wiegt nur 40g.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. März 2006)

nah dran.....


----------



## robs (27. März 2006)

Ja nun, du hast da ganze 15Z, richtig?   Ich hab 19. Ist aber auch aus Stahl deins, oder?
Sieht sehr gut aus, übrigens. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nun, du hast da ganze 15Z, richtig?   Ich hab 19. Ist aber auch aus Stahl deins, oder?
> Sieht sehr gut aus, übrigens. Respekt!




Danke! Jo sind 15 Zähne und ist aus Stahl. Man könnte das Teil ja auch mit 19Zähnen machen, wäre ja auch kein Prob


----------



## sensiminded (28. März 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> nah dran.....



sers niels,

ist das das king ritzel oder ne eigenproduktion???

grüße alex


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> sers niels,
> 
> ist das das king ritzel oder ne eigenproduktion???
> 
> grüße alex




Jo, gruß Alex . Ist selber gemacht und noch 5mm breiter als das Kingritzel. Damit sich auch wirklich nichts einfrisst


----------



## sensiminded (28. März 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, gruß Alex . Ist selber gemacht und noch 5mm breiter als das Kingritzel. Damit sich auch wirklich nichts einfrisst



geile sache, sieht äußerst massiv und schick gemacht aus  
was würde denn ein 15er kosten


----------



## Hiro (29. März 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> geile sache, sieht äußerst massiv und schick gemacht aus
> was würde denn ein 15er kosten



Schau mal unter www.biketrial-germany.de in den Shop.


----------



## biker ben (29. März 2006)

wirds das auch mal in anderen grössen geben?`zb 17 zähne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. März 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> wirds das auch mal in anderen grössen geben?`zb 17 zähne?




Wäre machbar


----------



## roborider (29. März 2006)

@ biker ben:

Meins hat 17 Zähne, hatte zwei gebaut, das zweite ist jedoch schon verkauft...aber falls du übermäßig grosses Interesse hast, dann kann ich noch eins bauen


----------



## andi87 (30. März 2006)

An die Singlespeed Fraktion:
Hab im Moment noch den Point Kettenspanner montiert, der passt mir aber ned so richtig. hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DMR STS Kettenspanner? Müsste ja theoretisch stabiler sein als der Rennenrollen (weil aus Edelstahl) und günstiger ist er auch...
****, dann muss ich aber die Fun Bolts von der King weglassen und wieder auf Schnellspanner umsteigen.  
Danke!
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. März 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> An die Singlespeed Fraktion:
> Hab im Moment noch den Point Kettenspanner montiert, der passt mir aber ned so richtig. hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DMR STS Kettenspanner? Müsste ja theoretisch stabiler sein als der Rennenrollen (weil aus Edelstahl) und günstiger ist er auch...
> ****, dann muss ich aber die Fun Bolts von der King weglassen und wieder auf Schnellspanner umsteigen.
> Danke!
> ...



der beste ist glaub ich der Rohloff. Der hat eine gewaltige Spannkraft und hält sicher länger als DMR, Point und ähnliche.


----------



## Reini (30. März 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> nah dran.....



Von irgendwo kenn ich so ein ähnliches Teil 




Hatte das Problem aber das sich diesmal nicht der Freilauf verbogen hat sondern dieses schicke Aluteil, und somit war es erst nicht leicht das Teil zu demontieren.
Bin dann auf die Variante eines Stahlfreilaufes gekommen mit 2 AluSpacern und einem zusätzlichen Ritzel.

Aja wie hast du so genial die Kette gespannt ? Fahrst du mit Scheibenbremsen ?


----------



## andi87 (30. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> der beste ist glaub ich der Rohloff. Der hat eine gewaltige Spannkraft und hält sicher länger als DMR, Point und ähnliche.



glaub ich eigentlich auch!
Nur gibts bei den breiten ketten das problem das sie nicht durchpassen, ob man den abstand verbreitern kann durch spacer hab ich noch nicht probiert...
Leider ist der Rohloff auch gut teuer!
gruß
andi


----------



## robs (1. April 2006)

Die 123g kann ich natürlich nicht einfach hinnehmen...  ich habe ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen und gucke mal ob ich das so geschnitten bekommen kann, dann bleibe ich vermutlich unter 80g. Titanschrauben und -Stifte wären ne Maßnahme, aber dann wirds echt teuer  

Kleine PS-Bastelei:


----------



## locdog (2. April 2006)

wie so den nicht aus einem stuck wie das surly nur halt breiter wen es uberhaput sein muss. solche stiffte sind immer nevralgische punkte


----------



## robs (2. April 2006)

Weil ich die Maschinen nicht habe. Schlicht und einfach  

Edit: Und weil ich die Idee habe, das Ritzel selbst evtl. aus Titanblech schneiden zu lassen...   aber erstmal haben     Dann sind Titanschrauben natürlich Pflicht. Alles nur Ideen.


----------



## Ray (8. April 2006)

Ich fahre neuerdings das hier:







und es fühlt sich wie Balsam an für meinen geschundenen Freilaufkörper!





Das gibts übrigens hier und wiegt in der 14T Variante 54g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2006)

50â¬ wtf. 
gibst das surlay ritzel immer noch nicht in D zu bestellen?


----------



## 525Rainer (9. April 2006)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre neuerdings das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich fahre, wie im eingangspost zu lesen, dasselbe. ist halt ne endlösung genau wie ne king. im endeffekt billiger als sich durch günstigeres zeugs durchzuprobieren. (meine meinung)

ray, du fährst auch ein 14er? aber doch keine 18-14 übersetzung, oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (9. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> 50 wtf.
> gibst das surlay ritzel immer noch nicht in D zu bestellen?



bestells doch in NL.. http://www.riddertweewielers.nl/shop/k002u002s001.htm

Wo is des Problem? Hast Schiss?


----------



## Ray (9. April 2006)

ich fahre 17-14

den 17er acs gibts leider nur in der 8/32" ausführung aber hatte bislang noch keine probleme mit der kette


----------



## biker ben (9. April 2006)

hab mir auch das kit bestellt, allerdings mit nem 15 für 18:15.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> bestells doch in NL.. http://www.riddertweewielers.nl/shop/k002u002s001.htm
> 
> Wo is des Problem? Hast Schiss?


Ja die sind mir nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## ChrisKing (11. April 2006)

ät diejenigen, die ein Surly haben

steht bei eurem Ritzel auch 3/32" drauf? Gibts das nich auch als 1 1/8 Version?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. April 2006)

Das surly ritzel was ich hab sieht schon sehr breit aus. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es der breite standard ist


----------



## Fabi (11. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ät diejenigen, die ein Surly haben
> 
> steht bei eurem Ritzel auch 3/32" drauf? Gibts da nich auch als 1 1/8 Version?


Steht bei meinem auch drauf.
Auf der Surly-Homepage ist zu lesen, dass das Ritzel für alle Ketten (8-, 9-fach, 1/8") geeignet ist, ergo wird es nur die eine Version geben. Und die Aufschrift ist drauf, um die Atzen zu verwirren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (11. April 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Aufschrift ist drauf, um die Atzen zu verwirren.



lol geeeenau!

@Brazil

warum bewegst nich deinen fetten ARsch zu deinem Rad und schaust nach, was auf dem Ritzel steht? lol


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. April 2006)

mein rad ist immer einsatzbereit im Auto!
Wieso brauchst du überaupt ein Ritzel, hast doch eh kein bike.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso brauchst du überaupt ein Ritzel, hast doch eh kein bike.


tzzzz...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. April 2006)

die Socken zerstören das original-g representing PIMP style Bild  
yo sag bescheid wenn du in 2 monaten wieder alles verkaufst, könnte was für mich dabei sein


----------



## robs (22. August 2006)

So, ich wärme mal diesen Thread auf, damit alles beisammen ist.

Ich bin kürzlich mit einem anderen professionellen CAD-Programm in Berührung gekommen und musste mich ein bischen einfuchsen...    rausgekommen ist dies:







Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit, das fertigen zu lassen.   

Als kleines gimmick:    klick (pdf)   (klicken und ziehen/drehen ab acrobat reader 7. irgendwas)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. August 2006)

Sieht aus wie ein modifiziertes Rohloffritzel/Kingritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (22. August 2006)

Oder hier...




zwar ein bisschen teuer, aber wer's hat...


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. August 2006)

klar, sieht schick aus, aber ich glaube den münchnern ist das ding schonmal um die löffel geflogen


----------



## robs (23. August 2006)

Klar, da hab ich mich beeinflussen lassen. Aber warum per Krampf was neues erfinden wenn man vorhandenes verbessern kann


----------



## konrad (23. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> klar, sieht schick aus, aber ich glaube den münchnern ist das ding schonmal um die löffel geflogen



erzähl ma!


----------

